
Ask HN: Where should I work: Facebook or Google? - newgradwhattodo
I&#x27;m trying to decide where to work between these two companies as I have offers from both of them. I&#x27;m aware that they are similar in a lot of aspects since they&#x27;re both huge companies. What is HN&#x27;s opinion on this decision? Which would you pick?
======
jklein11
Which offer is richer? Which team did you get a better feel from?

I don't have any experience with the culture of either, but I would imagine in
an organization that large there will be teams at Facebook that will seem more
Googley and more teams and Google that seem more Facebooky

Other than prestige (which I think they are on equal footing) I don't think
generalizations of the entire organization will be to helpful.

------
ForrestN
Facebook intentionally addicts it’s users, and research increasingly shows
that the use of its product is associated with declining mental health.
Facebook plays a clearly negative role in society and is apparently run by
people who don’t respect the public. No one should work there.

------
muzani
I would pick Google easily. They're working on a product I can't live without.
They don't have "the largest open office in the world".

------
HappyDreamer
Personally I would prefer Google, because there seems to be more chances to
work at more different types of projects (Google does more different things?),
and I don't feel good about Facebook a bit seemingly trying to create a closed
Facebook-only Internet. (On the other hand, google does AMP which creates a
never-need-to-leave-Google-Search Internet, but I prefer that to a FB-only-
Internet.)

~~~
muzani
Arguably, Google is making a closed world with Google. Browse the internet on
a Google browser, using a Google phone operating system. Google reads all your
emails and hears what you say at home. Soon we'll be riding to work in Google
cars.

It's worse than Microsoft and surprising they got so far. But I guess when
your motto is "Don't be evil", people trust you.

------
tabeth
1\. If you know the teams you'd be on, pick the company with the team you
prefer.

2\. If you don't know the teams, just pick the better offer. They're very
similar in a generalized sense.

------
gesman
Flip coin.

If you like the side that popped up - go with it.

If you don't like that side - go for what you'd prefer.

~~~
j_s
Typically you'll know which you really want as soon as the coin is in the air.

------
johnpython
Neither. Work for a company that generates revenue by not encroaching on the
privacy of every human being on Earth.

~~~
skellertor
Yes, third option. Contact DuckDuckGo and submit your resume.
[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/) Who knows,
they might be the next Google, minus the privacy concerns!

~~~
romanovcode
>they might be the next Google, minus the privacy concerns!

Communist until you get rich, atheist until your plane is crashing.

------
Peroni
Don't base a significant career move based on other peoples perception of the
companies involved.

Choose the company that will offer you the best long term prospects and
variety.

------
davelnewton
You have standing offers from both? Kind of doesn't matter until you do. There
are a number of differences between them--being big doesn't make them the
same.

What kind of problems do you want to solve? Where are you willing to relocate
to? What language(s) do you want to work in? Etc.

------
zerr
Any other options besides advertising shops?

------
philippz
Both offers a great in terms of their "seize".

But whatsoever you should follow your heart. Which campus felt better, which
team made a good impression. Go for the people and your gut, not the name.

------
littleweep
Take it from someone who took the advice of others too much to heart when I
had two offers -- go with the one YOU want best. I ended up making the
decision that sounded good to them and I regret it.

------
mtmail
What made you chose those two companies among the million others?

------
shoefly
Take a close look at the teams. A friend of mine had several offers from teams
at Google. The first team she choose sucked and she was ready to leave a month
after she joined. After a chat with HR, she was transferred to her second
choice and has been there for years.

Let the companies know you have multiple offers and that you wish to have one
more additional meeting with your potential workmates.

